

HTML5 Game Dev Competition for Students - sponsored by Mozilla, GitHub - austinhallock
http://clay.io/competition

======
kayoone
Cool, but i cant shake the feeling theyd like to boost the games portfolio of
their gaming site on the cheap with this.

So this is not to be seen negative per se, but USD 1500 for the winning team
and subsequently less for runner ups is a bit poor considering teams will
probably be more than 1 guy and you have to expect to get nothing at all.

~~~
austinhallock
I would be lying if I said that's not a small part of it, because it is.

But what's _much_ more important to us is having HTML5 games in general move
forward, and that starts by getting more folks (especially students)
developing games with the technology versus Flash or Unity. If HTML5 "fails"
for games, Clay.io no longer exists.

We gathered as much as we could for prizes, but the main issue was with
securing more sponsors. Clay.io in its current state is 3 undergraduates at
the University of Texas - we don't have funding at this point, so we have to
be a bit scrappy.

~~~
aviraldg
Hey. Another contestant here.

Looks like you guys have a problem with the background animation on that page
([https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Fy-Q78JeVpLXlWRW4xejlOQ3c/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Fy-Q78JeVpLXlWRW4xejlOQ3c/edit))

~~~
austinhallock
Did you by chance open it up while the browser window was small, then resize
the window?

~~~
aviraldg
Yeah, I think I did. Looks like it doesn't handle resizes properly if you
start out with a small(ish) window.

------
Hytosys
Hey, I created the game that you guys first ported to clay.io (SlimeVolley).
It's awesome to see how many games you've got hooked up to your system, I hope
your user base is growing similarly. There's no shame in trying to grow your
portfolio with this competition; it's a win-win for all parties involved. Best
of luck.

